# Natural edge for mulch or rock



## lewb

I have done the plastic edge or border only to have it pull up over time or have the turf settle exposing too much of the lip. My new neighbor is a landscaper and told me to just cut a trench with a spade (square). I have to say I think this looks the best. The trench I cut is 4 deep X 3 wide inches approx., I drive spade down then move over 3 inches drive spade at an angle back to my original cut. The mulch will fill in and does not move past. Over time you will have to clean up trench, I just use a trimmer or you can use a bed definer.


----------



## Ware

lewb said:


> I have done the plastic edge or border only to have it pull up over time or have the turf settle exposing too much of the lip. My new neighbor is a landscaper and told me to just cut a trench with a spade (square). I have to say I think this looks the best. The trench I cut is 4 deep X 3 wide inches approx., I drive spade down then move over 3 inches drive spade at an angle back to my original cut. The mulch will fill in and does not move past. Over time you will have to clean up trench, I just use a trimmer or you can use a bed definer.


Post some pics! :thumbup:

I'm a big fan of the clean look of natural edges, but I think it can be a little more difficult to maintain with our creeping grasses here in the south.


----------



## Topcat

I really like the clean edge provided by the "natural look" boarder as well I consider trying it, but after having to constantly pull bermuda out of the raised bed in the front, I gave up on the idea. My Bermuda creeps under the blocks, thru the smallest cracks between the blocks, and grows into the bed.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I do this with my lawn too.


----------



## lewb

I use round up or glyphosate on grass when it creeps in to bed.


----------



## Mightyquinn

lewb said:


> I use round up or glyphosate on grass when it creeps in to bed.


I think you have bigger issues if your grass is creeping into bed with you!!!! :lol:


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

lewb said:


> I have done the plastic edge or border only to have it pull up over time or have the turf settle exposing too much of the lip. My new neighbor is a landscaper and told me to just cut a trench with a spade (square). I have to say I think this looks the best. The trench I cut is 4 deep X 3 wide inches approx., I drive spade down then move over 3 inches drive spade at an angle back to my original cut. The mulch will fill in and does not move past. Over time you will have to clean up trench, I just use a trimmer or you can use a bed definer.


We live relatively close and have similar grass types. I do the same thing you do and have no troubles. I clean up the trench with a trimmer maybe once a month and use an edging tool I got from Home Depot about 3-4 times a year. I had to make my drop off smaller because my wife claims she'll sprain an ankle. I just love the look though. My mother in law wants me to work on her yard this weekend.


----------



## lewb

Nice edge, I have experimented with trimming edge and what seems to work the best is to walk in the bed and tip trimmer 90 degrees and cut back into yard so you do not throw as many chips. what did you pay for the mulch? I paid 31.00 a yard from Lahoha ;hard wood no color.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

lewb said:


> Nice edge, I have experimented with trimming edge and what seems to work the best is to walk in the bed and tip trimmer 90 degrees and cut back into yard so you do not throw as many chips. what did you pay for the mulch? I paid 31.00 a yard from Lahoha ;hard wood no color.


I ended up paying a total of $650 with Omaha Organics. They did all of my beds "which is around the whole fence line" and the front, which isn't much. It probably averaged around that 31.00 a yard.


----------



## Redtenchu

I really like the way that looks Miller, but I just can't keep my line that straight when trimming/edging it... I need to practice more I guess!


----------



## GrassDaddy

If you have trouble keeping straight lines with a trimmer for edging, try this method.. The seed shop I goto was slow so I was just chatting with the guys there about it joking about how terrible I was and he said hey try it this way and it clicked!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y96btLg5Z_E


----------



## Redtenchu

GrassDaddy said:


> If you have trouble keeping straight lines with a trimmer for edging, try this method.. The seed shop I goto was slow so I was just chatting with the guys there about it joking about how terrible I was and he said hey try it this way and it clicked!


Are you right handed?

I'll give it a try next time!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Yeah I'm right handed. Its hard to explain it feels goofy but I think because I'm walking forward it is easier to stay straight.


----------



## J_nick

I would love to do a natural edge for beds. I love the look of it, but It would be a nightmare to maintain with Bermuda though. I'm thinking about getting some old brick and doing a upright diagonal pattern for a bed I have planned. Like this:


----------



## Budstl

I just did that jnick. Still have to finish planting some daylilies.


----------



## Pharmower

Great demonstration! You make it look so easy. I am going to try this method next time.



GrassDaddy said:


> If you have trouble keeping straight lines with a trimmer for edging, try this method.. The seed shop I goto was slow so I was just chatting with the guys there about it joking about how terrible I was and he said hey try it this way and it clicked!


----------



## Pharmower

I like the look of that. How did you dig those trenches so perfectly?



Budstl said:


> I just did that jnick. Still have to finish planting some daylilies.


----------



## Budstl

Pharmower said:


> I like the look of that. How did you dig those trenches so perfectly?
> 
> 
> 
> Budstl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did that jnick. Still have to finish planting some daylilies.
Click to expand...

Trust me they weren't perfect. I dug out the trench and did my best to keep it straight. I didn't bother with string. Then i just made adjustments as needed.


----------



## tigertailbell

I don't have a good picture that shows my beds , but I agree that the "treched" beds are the best looking. Check out the rental places near you for a "bed definer" or "bed shaper". Home depot carrys them. They make very quick work to create the trench. I have a bed "redefiner" attachment for my stihl kombi that does a nice job of keeping them cleaned out. 
As for keeping the grass edged, nothing beats a metal edger.


----------



## Ware

tigertailbell said:


> I don't have a good picture that shows my beds , but I agree that the "treched" beds are the best looking. Check out the rental places near you for a "bed definer" or "bed shaper". Home depot carrys them. They make very quick work to create the trench. I have a bed "redefiner" attachment for my stihl kombi that does a nice job of keeping them cleaned out.
> As for keeping the grass edged, nothing beats a metal edger.


Thanks for sharing. This is the yard that came to mind when this thread was started - the best I've seen. :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierHound

I thought if you did this, then you filled the trench with mulch up to level. But looking at the pics, it looks like you put some mulch in the trench, but basically leave it as a trench, is that right?


----------



## derek

Just wanted to post my experience with the natural edge.. I did my front two trees a little more wide than what I initially wanted, but it turned out great! Also did my 2 beds against my house.. I used a fiscars edger and just bottomed it out for the depth (about 4 inches or so). It took me about a week to do (I have a 1 year old and a 4 year old).

I think it turned out pretty good! here are a few pics:

Doing one of my trees:



Night Shot! (a lot of this work was done in the evening after the kiddos went to bed)



Taken a few weeks ago:



The main beds still need a little grooming.

I have found myself paying close attention to how the edges look every day


----------



## dfw_pilot

Welcome to TLF, I'm glad you found us. Those sharp edges look great!


----------



## Ware

I like it. I'd love to do this, but nervous about the commitment to keeping the bermuda out.


----------



## Topcat

Ware said:


> I like it. I'd love to do this, but nervous about the commitment to keeping the bermuda out.


I really love this look, but am also nervous about the commitment - however I think I will give it a shot on a bed on the side of my house. If it is too much work to keep the Bermuda at bay, I will put edging back in place.


----------



## Ware

Topcat said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. I'd love to do this, but nervous about the commitment to keeping the bermuda out.
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this look, but am also nervous about the commitment - however I think I will give it a shot on a bed on the side of my house. If it is too much work to keep the Bermuda at bay, I will put edging back in place.
Click to expand...

That's a great idea. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

I have many natural edges around my lawn. When I dide a landscape Reno last year I edged all around my backyard to basically make a turf green. This year I cleaned up my edges with my sidewalk edger @ an angle to give a nice consistent edge. The I came behind that with a shovel to do a little clean up. Here is the final product.


----------



## lewb

After fighting with mulch and grass invading the beds, I did see a youtube video to leave the trench alone, just dirt, no mulch. When grass starts to invade just use a trimmer to remove it, this way you avoid throwing the mulch trying to keep edge cut and clean.


----------



## Iriasj2009

SGrabs33 said:


> I have many natural edges around my lawn. When I dide a landscape Reno last year I edged all around my backyard to basically make a turf green. This year I cleaned up my edges with my sidewalk edger @ an angle to give a nice consistent edge. The I came behind that with a shovel to do a little clean up. Here is the final product.


Niiceeeeeee!!!


----------



## GrassDaddy

today I finished up my edge job


----------



## Ware

GrassDaddy said:


> today I finished up my edge job


Looks great! :thumbup:

Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> I have many natural edges around my lawn. When I dide a landscape Reno last year I edged all around my backyard to basically make a turf green. This year I cleaned up my edges with my sidewalk edger @ an angle to give a nice consistent edge. The I came behind that with a shovel to do a little clean up. Here is the final product.


How difficult is it to keep the bermuda out? Does it fill up with water where the bed/mulch meets the turf? Have any trouble with the mulch washing or floating out of the bed?


----------



## SGrabs33

1. I am not sure about keeping the Bermuda out yet. We will see when peak growth season is upon us. I am hoping that I can go back around the edge with my edger and clean things up easily.

2. Water does fill up where the bed/mulch meets the turf, but only in a few places... where the two dips are near the top of my lawn and also in one other spot along the side where I believe I need to raise the edge of my turf to divert that water more directly into my swale.

3. I only have mulch movement in the places mentioned above(mainly along the edge).

I believe that the Panterra has helped with the excess water in those few spots.


----------



## SGrabs33

Here is a pic of the one area that I have issues with standing water pulling the mulch into the yard. We have had about 3" of rain over the past 3 days so I would say this is not too bad.


----------



## GrassDaddy

You could sneak a french drain under there


----------



## SGrabs33

GrassDaddy said:


> You could sneak a french drain under there


Yeah, if it really starts to be a problem that is what I may have to do. I did all of my digging last fall for buried drainage and am not looking to get into that type of project again. If I have to, I will. We will see how the Penterra  treats it today, which is our first day without rain in 3 days.


----------



## Topcat

Topcat said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it. I'd love to do this, but nervous about the commitment to keeping the bermuda out.
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this look, but am also nervous about the commitment - however I think I will give it a shot on a bed on the side of my house. If it is too much work to keep the Bermuda at bay, I will put edging back in place.
Click to expand...

I started cleaning the bed to prep for the natural edge, however as I removed the pine mulch, my resolve to go with the natural edge wained - the work to keep it clean is more than I am willing to commit to maintaining. I am cutting about twice a week - with PGR ... my bermuda is growing like crazy.


----------



## Tex86

Great post and thanks for the tip. I have the worst time getting my grass flat near the edges. I always seem to cut the grass that is lining the bed shorter than the grass on the other side of my cut. Looks horrible. I guess practicing over time will perfect that.


----------



## thegardentool

I am strongly considering changing some pavestone edging stones I did years ago with one of the front flower beds. It has done nothing to stop the mighty weed known as Bermuda from invading. I find it more difficult to weed the area too because the Bermuda has grown between the stones and between the two layers of stone. I suppose chemically I could do it but at this point that is a lot of dead grass to remove before it comes back too.

Pictures like this is also making me really consider doing something around the whole fence. There's~300 linear feet of fence line in the backyard though. Ugh.


----------



## Sidney

Nice tigertailbell. I am going to do that this Sunday. I think I am going to switch over to mulch as well. I'm done with the pine straw.


----------



## Hayward G

GrassDaddy said:


> If you have trouble keeping straight lines with a trimmer for edging, try this method.. The seed shop I goto was slow so I was just chatting with the guys there about it joking about how terrible I was and he said hey try it this way and it clicked!


I love me some GD.

But! your throwing your grass clippings into your mulch GD. and GD how do you get that out. Subr in DK


----------



## Hayward G

Ware said:


> tigertailbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a good picture that shows my beds , but I agree that the "treched" beds are the best looking. Check out the rental places near you for a "bed definer" or "bed shaper". Home depot carrys them. They make very quick work to create the trench. I have a bed "redefiner" attachment for my stihl kombi that does a nice job of keeping them cleaned out.
> As for keeping the grass edged, nothing beats a metal edger.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing. This is the yard that came to mind when this thread was started - the best I've seen. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Whats the purpose of these river pebbles near the plant?


----------



## MsTin

tigertailbell said:


> I don't have a good picture that shows my beds , but I agree that the "treched" beds are the best looking. Check out the rental places near you for a "bed definer" or "bed shaper". Home depot carrys them. They make very quick work to create the trench. I have a bed "redefiner" attachment for my stihl kombi that does a nice job of keeping them cleaned out.
> As for keeping the grass edged, nothing beats a metal edger.


I think that I want this bed "redefiner" tool. I don't have Stihl however looking into a multi lawn tool for edging, wacking, blowing, etc. I can't get my flower beds to look good. I keep going back to the natural edge however, I have metal edging and it still doesn't look right and every time it rains the mulch ends up in the grass and doesn't hold its place.


----------



## tigertailbell

Check out a rental place and rent the bed shaper for 4 hours . Once you create the trench is not difficult to maintain it . Those bed shapers create a big trench.


----------

